# 625 Search Problem



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My 625 will not find a show on the major networks but will find them on other channels. I can tell it to search for "Cold Case" for example and it will not find new episodes on the CBS channel but will find reruns on TNT. I tried "24" and it doesn't find the new episodes this coming weekend on Fox but does find reruns on A&E. I've tried searching for actors with the same result. I've tried other shows as well. I've tried selecting a program in the guide and pressing search and it won't find it. I've tried pressing search on th etitle of a recorded program on the My Recordings list and it won't find it.

This started (I think) with L3.83. My 625 got L4.13 last night and that didn't fix the problem. And I tried a front panel reset and unplugging it.

The tech I spoke with today said he would send in an Uncommon Trend Report and IT would look at and when they get it fixed it will just download to my receiver. He said it should take a couple of weeks maybe. I told him it had been reported right after L3.83 downloaded and it wasn't fixed yet.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm having the same problems
I guess it's a good thing i set my timers up yesterday? I hope they are still there..


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Ohioankev said:


> I'm having the same problems
> I guess it's a good thing i set my timers up yesterday? I hope they are still there..


The only timer problem I have, and I didn't mention it to the tech because of my CRS  is that occasionally some of the weekly recordings will be crossed out with the message "Incorrect Event". I just tell it to restore and go on. I usually check my timers every morning to make sure they're all there.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

olguy said:


> The only timer problem I have, and I didn't mention it to the tech because of my CRS  is that occasionally some of the weekly recordings will be crossed out with the message "Incorrect Event". I just tell it to restore and go on. I usually check my timers every morning to make sure they're all there.


Heh, it's just not me then. I had Dog the Bounty huner set up as a manual weekly recording but every week it would say incorrect event. Then I seen they were shifting the timeslots around so I changed it to new recordings and now it wants to record every dog the bounty hunter because the EPG guide has generic information on the show. I can't win.

I was thinking maybe DISH excluding the NPS ranged stations out of the Search function makes it more clear that they are seperate enities. It's probably not the case but it's just a thought.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My 522 winds up recording quite a few reruns when I specify NEW.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

It seems that DISH Network has corrected the problem with the new search update not picking up the NPS Distants in the 5,000 range. I did a search a couple days ago on 24 to see what WGN was airing compared to A&E and it picked up the FOX episodes. 

I'm pretty new to 24, i wish i had known that best buy was selling all the seasons for $20 instead of watching on A&E recently.  It's a great show. (I'm currently in the middle of season 2, and i have season six ? set to record on my DVR)


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Ohioankev said:


> It seems that DISH Network has corrected the problem with the new search update not picking up the NPS Distants in the 5,000 range. I did a search a couple days ago on 24 to see what WGN was airing compared to A&E and it picked up the FOX episodes.


I just tried it and my 625 is still not picking up any program on my locals. But it's only been about a week and the CSR said about 2 weeks. We'll see. It's been a couple of months since I first reported it. Next time I call, I'll ask for a new 625 I think.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

Ohioankev said:


> I'm pretty new to 24, i wish i had known that best buy was selling all the seasons for $20 instead of watching on A&E recently.  It's a great show. (I'm currently in the middle of season 2, and i have season six ? set to record on my DVR)


ALL the episodes for $20, or each episde for $20? Can you give me a link?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

pcstuff said:


> ALL the episodes for $20, or each episde for $20? Can you give me a link?


I just checked at Bestbuy.com and they have Season 1 for $48.99 and Seasons 2 - 5 for $57.99.


----------



## Tifftman (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm having the same searching problem with my 508. When I do a search it finds episodes on my Dish package channels but not my Boston network locals. For example, if I search for "Medium" it finds the old episodes on Lifetime but not the new episodes on NBC. I called Dish today and they hadn't heard of this problem but said they will have it fixed within 48 hours


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Tifftman said:


> I called Dish today and they hadn't heard of this problem but said they will have it fixed within 48 hours


Maybe that person hasn't heard of the problem but I've reported it twice via telephone. The first time about 3 months ago and then again on Jan 19. I was told a couple of weeks and it's still not working. Let us know when/if yours gets fixed.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

olguy said:


> I just checked at Bestbuy.com and they have Season 1 for $48.99 and Seasons 2 - 5 for $57.99.


It was somekind of season six promotion thing they were doing i guess. By the time i found out everything was Out Of Stock and the price was listed at $19.99 for each season. Missed out on one heck of deal but i'm still planning on getting all the DVD's just not at once.


----------



## Tifftman (Jul 10, 2004)

Still no resolution from Dish about the search problem. However, I found a work-around solution that works for me.

As we know, local channels have a four digit channel number and all the content is essentially copied and assigned a channel number that corresponds to the number the local OTA broadcaster uses. This is fine except, when you do a search, the results are duplicated showing what is on the four digit channel and the same on the local channel. To avoid this duplication I locked out the four digit channel number using the channel lock feature and then hid the locked channels. This worked until Dish sent out a new software release recently.

To solve the problem I unlocked the four digit channel number for my network locals. This works for my 508 except I get duplicate search results which is what I had been trying to avoid. I don't know if it will work on other models. Good luck!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Tifftman said:


> To solve the problem I unlocked the four digit channel number for my network locals. This works for my 508 except I get duplicate search results which is what I had been trying to avoid. I don't know if it will work on other models. Good luck!


I just unlocked the 4 digit channel numbers for my locals and the search works on them. I reported it to Dish again and was told "just use the 4 digit channel number in your guide." My reply was "no, it worked properly prior to L3.83 and it should work now." I also told him about a minor problem with a feature described in the on-line user manual (which gets you a 404 error since Dish turned up the new web site). You are supposed to be able to precede a search term with a space and follow it with a space to find only that term. For instance space24space should act like "24" on a Google search. Doesn't work. I still get anything with 24 in the title. He wrote up yet another Uncommon Trend Report or whatever they call it.

I was wrong about the space not working as a delimiter. It does but it looks for what's between the spaces as a complete word. A lot of difference if you search for er versus space er space.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Both of my 625s are up to L415 and the search problem persists.


----------

